# Breed ID of rescue



## hollymh (Nov 2, 2011)

I rescued these two buns I was told the solid blk/white is a rex but unsure of what the broken one is. Thanks!


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 2, 2011)

Congratulations on your Rescues!    They truly are sweet.

My guess is that the First Bun looks more to me like a Dutch.  It has the Dutch Pattern.

And like the Dutch, there's a pattern called an English Spot.   Dark spots and markings (like his/her nose) that are on white.   I think that's what your second bun is.


----------



## lastfling (Nov 3, 2011)

The solid black / white is not a Rex - it's a Dutch.  The broken Black/White may be a Mini Rex.  The Dutch appears to be a nice one judging by her markings - they're real clean & even.  Either way, they're both nice looking rabbits.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 3, 2011)

Congratulations on the rescues. The first one is definitely a Dutch. The second one looks like an English Spot/mix. The fur just doesn't look like Rex at all.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Nov 3, 2011)

First is a Dutch, not sure about the 2nd. Can you get a pic of him posed?


----------



## bluemini (Nov 3, 2011)

Yeah first is def. a dutch and maybe a rex mix for the broken ? Im not sure on that one really


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl (Nov 3, 2011)

The first one, as others have mentioned, is a Dutch.

The second is some sort of mix, most likely.  It probably does not have any English Spot in its background though.  That color pattern is found in many many many breeds that are much more common than an English Spot.


----------



## flemish lops (Nov 3, 2011)

I agrea with everone else that the first bunny is a dutch with very good looking markings. The second one though is tougher to guess. It kind of has a compacte body type like a mini lop or rex, but im guessing it is a mix. About how much does the broken colored rabbit weigh?


----------



## DKRabbitry (Nov 4, 2011)

My two pennies on the second one.... It looks verrrry small... Enlish Spots are big.  A weight on that one would be helpful.  To me, upon first glance, it looks like maybe a Polish or mini Rex mix.  It doesn't have the rex fur, so not a purebred since that fur type is recessive.  The large eyes and shorter/high set ears are what make me think Polish or maybe some B. Petite in there.  Not sure what patterns broken polish can come in, but mini rex can have that very spotty pattern.  A lot of breeds can, doesn't mean it is to standard, but they can still have it.  We had some purebred satins that were a similar spot pattern.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 4, 2011)

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> My two pennies on the second one.... It looks verrrry small... Enlish Spots are big.  A weight on that one would be helpful.  To me, upon first glance, it looks like maybe a Polish or mini Rex mix.  It doesn't have the rex fur, so not a purebred since that fur type is recessive.  The large eyes and shorter/high set ears are what make me think Polish or maybe some B. Petite in there.  Not sure what patterns broken polish can come in, but mini rex can have that very spotty pattern.  A lot of breeds can, doesn't mean it is to standard, but they can still have it.  We had some purebred satins that were a similar spot pattern.


I think DKRabbitry is more on target with the Polish than English Spot, which I first suggested.  English Spots are bigger so the weight would be helpful.  But looking at my book "Rabbits for Dummies" I found a picture of a Polish that has the same color pattern.   Polish comes in five color varieties:  Blue, Black, Chocolate, Blue-eyed White and Ruby-eyed white.


----------



## hollymh (Nov 4, 2011)

The broken weighs about 3.5lbs give or take a few oz's she is sweet but more on the aggressive side than the dutch, the dutch is a love. I will get some more pics this afternoon


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl (Nov 4, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> DKRabbitry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree she has a Polish look.  As I mentioned earlier, English Spot is doubtful.  That color pattern is found in many breeds.  3.5 lbs is Mini Rex size.  I think she's some kind of a small breed mix.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Nov 4, 2011)

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> My two pennies on the second one.... It looks verrrry small... Enlish Spots are big.  A weight on that one would be helpful.  To me, upon first glance, it looks like maybe a Polish or mini Rex mix.  It doesn't have the rex fur, so not a purebred since that fur type is recessive.  The large eyes and shorter/high set ears are what make me think Polish or maybe some B. Petite in there.  Not sure what patterns broken polish can come in, but mini rex can have that very spotty pattern.  A lot of breeds can, doesn't mean it is to standard, but they can still have it.  We had some purebred satins that were a similar spot pattern.


Yep, that is what I was thinking....young broken black Polish for the second one...

Shannon


----------



## 2seth2 (Nov 11, 2011)

can you tell us the wieght of the second one and if his fur is super soft?


----------



## gaited horse (Nov 13, 2011)

The second one looks like a polish to me.
The first is a Dutch for sure.
I would love to see the stomach view and picters of the leg markings.


----------



## 2seth2 (Nov 13, 2011)

the second one is a polish


----------

